# Self cleaning oven vs easy clean...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

BBought new oven by mistake company sent different oven....debating keeping the new one as it has some features my originally purchased oven does not have. However what is making me rethink keeping this oven is no self clean instead something called "easy clean"...which means that you spray it with water, no chemicals are used, then then press the easy clean button, 20 minutes later after it steams it you have to wipe the oven as the steam will have loosened all the spills, etc.

Self cleaning seems much easier to me...thoughts on this, anybody have an oven like this.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Will it cost you money to swap out?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

No, as it was their mistake. I am still torn should I just keep it and not worry about the self cleaning option, THe easy clean is good but you still have to get in their and wipe up after.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always had to wipe out the oven after the self cleaning cycle anyway. So, if the oven is otherwise an upgrade, and it won't cost you anything to do so, then I'd keep it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, after I use the self clean, I still have to vacuum out the crap and wipe it down. That said, I'm not sure I believe that the steam will get it all out.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought both features were built-in, one used for daily light messes, one for larger twice a year type messes? 

What oven model do you have?

Why am I interested? 

I do all the cooking at home.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I am a professional baker... never use either feature. For me, since I have very heavy oven use, I prefer disposable oven liners. They catch everything and clean up is a breeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

heartbroken50 said:


> I am a professional baker... never use either feature. For me, since I have very heavy oven use, I prefer disposable oven liners. They catch everything and clean up is a breeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This gets my vote, too. I'm not a professional baker, but as someone who enjoys cooking and baking, in my decades of oven ownership I have never used the oven cleaning option. I clean up by hand ANYTHING that gets by me. I think if you otherwise like the oven, keep it!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Have never used "self cleaning" feature either. Which is bullsh!t anyway. I believe all it does is crank the temp as high as possible for a set amount of time. Its supposed to burn off any mess inside. Better than chemicals, but Ive only ever heard bad things about using self cleaning features.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Self Cleaning ovens are great. You should also look into the self cleaning laundry basket and coffee table. :grin2:


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

It is an LG model.

But oven liners they just protect the bottom of the oven, and can you use them when the bake element is hidden?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

highwood said:


> It is an LG model.
> 
> But oven liners they just protect the bottom of the oven, and can you use them when the bake element is hidden?


The liners I use are trimmable so you can be sure not to obscure the vents to the elements.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

highwood said:


> No, as it was their mistake. I am still torn should I just keep it and not worry about the self cleaning option, THe easy clean is good but you still have to get in their and wipe up after.



Shoot, this is easy then. Tell them to come replace he oven at their expense. Now, if they are willing to give you a discount on your purchase price ($200 or more) to convince you to keep it and spare them the expense, then do it.

You paid good money. You expect to get what you paid for. 

Don't fall for the bait and switch. You would not accept it in a partner/spouse. Same applies here.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Self cleaning is great. I love having an oven that gets hot enough to melt Lead. It sits there glowing read and after a few hours there is just ash left inside. 

Of course I'd prefer a hydrogen furnace, but certain narrow minded spouses object to the risk of blowing the house to smithereens. 

Seriously though, self-cleaning seems to work well for me. Just leave the windows open to keep from stinking up the place. I've also heard it can produce fumes that are dangerous for pet birds. 




Middle of Everything said:


> Have never used "self cleaning" feature either. Which is bullsh!t anyway. I believe all it does is crank the temp as high as possible for a set amount of time. Its supposed to burn off any mess inside. Better than chemicals, but Ive only ever heard bad things about using self cleaning features.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I would be leery of the easy clean feature getting off baked on grease. Have used self cleaning ovens since 1975 with no problems. Sure don't miss Easy Off.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Sure don't miss *Easy Off.*




That ain't no lie.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Self cleaning cycle scares the crap out of me. Also, I have friends that are volunteer firefighters and they have said self cleaning ovens should be banned.

In the past I was range shopping and the ones with "easy clean" (granted this was over a decade ago) were also designed to be easier to get in and clean, and stayed clean better.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lon said:


> Self cleaning cycle scares the crap out of me. Also,* I have friends that are volunteer firefighters and they have said self cleaning ovens should be banned.
> *



Well, I wouldn't go to sleep while the self-clean cycle is on. And I wouldn't leave the house; that's for sure.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Interesting. I would have thought that if self cleaning ovens started fires, the manufactures would be sued into the stone age.





Lon said:


> Self cleaning cycle scares the crap out of me. Also, I have friends that are volunteer firefighters and they have said self cleaning ovens should be banned.
> 
> In the past I was range shopping and the ones with "easy clean" (granted this was over a decade ago) were also designed to be easier to get in and clean, and stayed clean better.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Interesting. I would have thought that if self cleaning ovens started fires, the manufactures would be sued into the stone age.


No but they potentially can if there is too much caked on stuff in your oven.

They also can shorten the life of the electronics in the oven it gets so hot. Manufactures know this but feel they must still put in self clean features to satisfy people. (And what do they give a sh!t if it shortens the life of said oven and you have to buy another).


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

The really nifty thing about a self cleaning oven is putting a cast iron skillet in there and having the self clean cycle rip the season right off that pan taking it back to new condition. If you don't plan to do that, you don't need a self clean oven.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I've always had a self clean oven. I always have to vacuum it out afterwards but that's minor work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

You have to wipe it down either way, but it's more of a scrub with easy cleaning ovens.


----------

